
The 101 Coolest Easter Eggs Hidden in Your Software, DVDs and Video Games - psogle
http://www.itsecurity.com/features/101-easter-eggs-040308/
======
mechanical_fish
We seem to be down to 100; the "Mac OS X" one doesn't work in 10.5

